# PDF Konvertierungsproblem



## nbgMAsTer (12. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei mit InDesign eine Abizeitung zu layouten.
Wenn ich einzelne Seiten dann als PDF mit dem CIB pdf brewer konvertiere schauen diese auch wunderbar aus.

Bsp. 3 PDF Dateien jeweils ca. 500 kb groß.

Wenn ich jetzt aber diese Dateien zu einem Buch zusammenfüge und dieses dann als PDF drucke, ist die Datei plötzlich über 8 MB groß, so dass das Scrollen ruckelt.

3 x 500 dürften aber doch nur 1,5 MB sein, wieso wird da die Datei so riesig?
Hab an den Einstellungen des Konvertierers nichts geändert.

Oder gehört sich das so, dass die Datei so riesig ist, nur bei 200 Seiten wird die Druckerei dann doch nicht sehr erfreut von der Dateu sein, oder?

hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen


----------



## Ellie (13. April 2005)

Moin,

ich arbeite zwar weniger mit InDesign, aber kenne mich ganz gut in Sachen PDF aus. Ein Buch von 200 Seiten kann ganz schnell ein paar hundert MB Speicher in Anspruch nehmen.

Frag deinen Drucker, wie hoch die Auflösung sein soll und wie er die PDF gerne haben möchte, denn Du kannst in den Druckeinstellungen eine Menge falsch machen. Es gibt auch eine Reihe an PDF-Programmen die einfach schlecht arbeiten, ich bevorzuge immernoch den Acrobat, damit umgehe ich unnötige Fehlerquellen, einzige von mir akzeptierte Alternative wäre Ghostscript.

Achte auch darauf eventuell ungewöhnliche Schriften in die datei einzubetten, klar, eine Times oder Arial wird der Drucker auch auf seinem PC haben, bei Sonderschriften sieht das anders aus.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## nbgMAsTer (13. April 2005)

jo hab mir nun auch mal den Distiller ggeholt, damit geht alles wunderbar, hab die Dateien erst in PostScript umgewandelt und dann mit dem Acrobat in eine PDF Datei, perfekt!

Danke!


----------

